# Dry, Brown Stripe on a Black Nose



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Could a medication have caused his dry nose or is he allergic to anything you're using?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

We've owned him since July and it has always been this way. He does not take any medicines (other than flea/tick and heartworm prevention...is that a possible culprit?). He's seen a vet and a groomer since we've owned him and although I did not specifically ask about his nose, no one mentioned it as being an issue either.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Wry grin it sounds like Collie nose , more accurately called solar dermatitis. Our guy with it was helped by sun tan lotion across the end of the of the nose where the dryness was. He was very bad on year and ended up with a pink scar in that area. It looked very odd to say the least on a solid black Shar Pei.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Huh- thanks! I will look that up. He used to be an outdoor dog before coming to live with us. Hopefully it will improve now that he spends the large majority of his time inside.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you feed or is the water out of "plastic". I have heard of dogs that have been eating & drinking from plastic bowls get this type of nose. I only feed/water my dogs from metal bowls.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

3dogs said:


> Do you feed or is the water out of "plastic". I have heard of dogs that have been eating & drinking from plastic bowls get this type of nose. I only feed/water my dogs from metal bowls.


We had this issue with one of ours and moving away from plastic helped a lot; It was a bummer because we had one of those big waterer's with the plastic jug and bowl, and when we moved to a giant metal water bowl they decided it was fun to splash in it


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

His older feeder was plastic, but since we've owned him (2 months) he's been using stainless. I'm curious to find out how long it would take to go away if an allergen was eliminated. Well be at the vets office Thursday for a weigh-in so I plan to ask about then, too.


----------

